# surrogacy on sky news today 11 Dec



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Has anyone seen the feature on Sky news today about surrogacy, it talks about the relaxation in surrogacy allowing surrogate mothers to be paid.  There is an interview with an experienced surrogate mother, who has had 5 surrogate babies in the UK - plus 6 children of her own- an amazing lady, who is against payment being given to SM's and someone else who opposes surrogacy in the debate, but it doesn't refer to the case !!

L x


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi,

No i didn't see it, did hear about it though, i just hope that surrogacy does not end up like it is in USA, £100,000 is about the average


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi

I did not seethis either, does anyone have a link?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi

I don't have a link to the Skynews thing, but the case they were talking about is Re L. It hasn't changed the law on payments, but the court has clarified that the child's welfare will almost always take priority if parents pay more than expenses.

The case and media coverage on it is on our website at http://www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/Surrogacy/22/ if you want to read more.


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for that Nat


----------

